# 12 meter langer Wal im Hamburger Hafen



## srxbox (14. Oktober 2003)

11:23 Uhr

So eben wird gemeldet das im hamburger hafen (kai Lübeckerstr.)
ein 12 meter langer wal Tot getrandet ist das gewicht wird auf 13 tonnen geschäzt . Deswegen ist es der Feuerwehr nich mögich das tier zu bergen , es wird nun ein spezial Krahn von der HHLA bestellt .

Der wal hat tiefe wunden auf dem rücken wahrscheinlich von schiffsscgrauben.....

na denn mal Petri Heil


Sven


----------



## scholle01 (14. Oktober 2003)

Schade um das Tier.

Ich hoffe dein letzter Satz war ironisch gemeint!!


----------



## srxbox (14. Oktober 2003)

Der Letzte Satz sollte keinen Falschen eindruck erwecken , bin auch zu tiefst erschütter das dies bei uns im Hafen Passiert ist ...

nur für den Rest der Welt


Petri Heil 


Sven


----------



## Truttafriend (14. Oktober 2003)

das ist der Hammer und ein Jammer. Warum schwimmt dieser Brocken die ganze Elbe rauf???? Sind noch mehr Wale da oder ist er von seiner Herde getrennt worden???


----------



## srxbox (14. Oktober 2003)

*neuste meldeungen zum Wal im Haburger hafen*

14. Oktober 2003

  Toter Wal im Hamburger Hafen entdeckt

  Ein zwölf Meter langer Wal ist am Dienstag tot im Hamburger Hafen gefunden worden. Das Tier habe Verletzungen, die durch Schiffsschrauben entstanden seien, sagte der Sprecher der Hamburger Feuerwehr, Peter Braun. Die Art des Wales war zunächst nicht bekannt. Das Tier sei schon längere Zeit tot. Der Kadaver ist bereits teilweise verwest. Wie der Wal in den Hafen gelangen konnte, ist unklar.


----------



## Locke (15. Oktober 2003)

Es handelt sich hier um einen Finnwal.

Ausführlicher Bericht hier
www.abendblatt.de/daten/2003/10/15/218536.html

Gruss Locke


----------



## wolle (15. Oktober 2003)

schade um das stolze tier


----------



## Istvan (15. Oktober 2003)

Hier  mal was zum Thema. 
Ob sich die Navy daran dauerhaft halten tut, wer weiß ...

Istvan


----------



## sebastian (15. Oktober 2003)

schade um den wal!!


----------



## Ace (15. Oktober 2003)

Der Wal wird nicht bis in den hafen geschwommen sein, Ich halte es für wahrscheinlicher das er schon weit vorher verendet ist und durch die starken NW Winde der letzten Tage und die damit verbundene starke Flutströmung nach HH getrieben ist.


----------



## grünfüssler (16. Oktober 2003)

das ist für mich etwas verwirrend ......
zwar ist es sicher schade um das tier.
ich hätte den wal auch lieber mal gerne lebendig gesehen.
aber seltsam ist das sich hier und heute alle boardies in grosser trauer um dieses eine exemplar üben während morgen schon wieder 250 seiner artgenossen  im namen der menschheit zu"forschungszwecken"getötet werden.......
und keiner regt sich darüber auf ........
das ist mir irgendwie zu hoch.....
gruss....das auchtraurigfussel


----------



## kammschupper (17. Oktober 2003)

Wirklich schade das das Tier verendet ist.
Hunderte seiner Artgenossen werden nach wie vor zu "Forschungszwecken" getötet, das ist noch viel schlimmer!


----------

